
How to safely remove both dual-booted windows and ubuntu and reinstall ubuntu? - introwit
I have both Windows 10 &amp; Ubuntu dual booted on the machine with 2 empty drives. I want to clean format the entire machine and remove both windows and ubuntu. Then install ubuntu back from scratch. How to safely remove both of them?
======
iamNumber4
Get the version of Ubuntu medium you want to install on to a usb drive. you
can use dd (not for the novice), use startup disk creator in ubuntu, or get
pendrive linux (www.pendrivelinux.com) in windows to create the bootable usb.

Then boot your machine from the usb drive. go through the install process, it
will ask you how you want to partition your machine. there is an option for
erase everything.

Hope this helps!

~~~
introwit
Will that option remove the 2 current empty drives too? I want to get rid of
everything.

~~~
sigjuice
How many drives do you have in your machine? It isn't clear what you mean by
"remove the 2 current empty drives".

~~~
iamNumber4
My thoughts as well, if they are empty they are empty. I don't think this is
their machine that they put together, and it's new to them, and he just wants
a fresh start. and does not know where to begin.

they also haven't taken the time to read up on installing, and looking at the
official documentation. They just want the answers handed to them, instead of
learning to be self-sufficient.

